# hardwarebeschleunigung bei adobe flash player ein oder ausschalten?



## unheilverkuender (8. August 2012)

hallo und guten tag an alle forenmitglieder,
ich habe eher eine spezielle frage, die ich nicht beantworten kann.
und zwar habe ich ein netbook von packard bell (packard bell dot-s)
die genauen angaben lauten:
Intel Atom N2600 (1,6 GHZ), Intel Graphic Media Accelerator 3600 (GMA 3600), 1 GB RAM, 300GB Festplatte.
als betriebssystem habe ich windows 7 home premium installiert.

bei flash-werbungen auf verschiedenen seiten hängt sich die seite  manchmal komplett oder ruckelt sehr stark, so dass man wirklich geduldig  warten muss und gelegentlich kann man manche seiten mit flash-werbung  nicht runterscrollen, da das gerät nicht reagiert. es kommt immer auf  die flashwerbung drauf an. bei manchen kein problem und bei anderen  riesenprobleme.

was wäre wenn man die hardwarebeschleunigung bei adobe flash player  deaktivieren würde? was ist das und ist das gut oder schlecht für ein  netbook mit dieser leistung? was ist das? würdet ihr diese funktion ein  oder ausschalten?

ich würde einfach eure meinung dazu wissen, bei solchen speziellen dingen bin ich eher ratlos..


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. August 2012)

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum!
Standardmäßig ist die Beschleunigung aktiviert, d.h. die/der Grafikkarte/Grafikchip übernimmt einen Teil der Berechnungen, teste einfach mal diese zu deaktivieren, dann merkst Du schnell, wie das Netbook reagiert: ● Hardwarebeschleunigung im Adobe FlashPlayer deaktivi... - justpaste.it .
MfG


----------

